# The Man Who Mistook His Wife For a Hat



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

I have read and listened to this opera by Michael Nyman a couple of times this week. A very satisfying experience in terms of both libretto and music. Short, very unusual story line, and infectious to the ear. Very accessible music set to a fascinating story (based on fact). Perfect for a quick operatic fix.

Has any one else had the pleasure? If so what are/were your impressions?


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I have only listened to the recording; I quite liked it. It has been a while; perhaps it is time to revisit!


----------

